# Wet Pants



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

He thinks his heart is going to stop because he cannot possibly imagine
how this has happened. It's never happened before, and he knows that
when
the boys find out he will never hear the end of it.
When the girls find out, they'll never speak to him again as long as
he
lives.

The boy believes his heart is going to stop; he puts his head down
and
prays this prayer,
"Dear God, this is an emergency! I need help now! Five minutes from
now
I'm dead meat."
He looks up from his prayer and here comes the teacher with a look in
her
eyes that says he has been discovered.
As the teacher is walking toward him, a classmate named Susie is
carrying
a goldfish bowl that is filled with water. Susie trips in
front of the teacher and inexplicably dumps the bowl of water in the
boy's
lap.

I thank you, Lord! Thank you, Lord!" Now all of a sudden, instead
of
being the object of ridicule, the boy is the object of sympathy.
The teacher rushes him downstairs and gives him gym shorts to put on
while
his pants dry out. All the other children are on their
hands and knees cleaning up around his desk. The sympathy is
wonderful.
But as life would have it, the ridicule that should have been his
has
been transferred to someone else - Susie.
She tries to help, but they tell her to get out. You've done enough,
you
klutz!"

Finally, at the end of the day, as they are waiting for the bus, the
boy
walks over to Susie and whispers, "You did that on purpose, didn't
you?"
Susie whispers back, "I wet my pants once too."
May God help us see the opportunities that are always around us to
do
good.
Remember.....Just going to church doesn't make you a Christian any
more
than standing
in your garage makes you a car.

I not only love the story --- I love this last quote!!
I only hope that in the coming years there will be many people with
fish
bowls around me!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a GREAT story!!!

I tried to give you a greenie, but my "greenie" thingie seems to be broken. Bummer!


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Greenie on the way*

Got you covered, MrsB.
GREAT story!


----------

